# Postmates card help



## fearsomedan (Nov 19, 2017)

How Do I request more funds on the card. I was at a restaurant and they said the limit was exceeded. That there was only $30


----------



## fearsomedan (Nov 19, 2017)

I think I figured it out guys. I think It gets automatically pre-loaded when you do a pick up, and this last time , the price of the food was more than what Postmates was estimating it on. Please correct me if I’m wrong


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You got it


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You don't request limit increases. And DD does that too. I love when you leave the restaurant and get a call from support asking about the order. "The card was declined. Is this company financially stable? This looks bad."


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> You don't request limit increases. And DD does that too. I love when you leave the restaurant and get a call from support asking about the order. "The card was declined. Is this company financially stable? This looks bad."


Wow you have no idea how it works. It's because they don't want drivers charging personal items.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Wow you have no idea how it works. It's because they don't want drivers charging personal items.


Wow. You have no idea what sarcasm is....


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I've only had to tap the add funds once and it worked instantly . I even had an instance I left my active card in the car so I activated my backup card while waiting inside. It worked immediately without me causing any delay .

Only issues I've had are prepaid orders that the merchant decides they want more money and once the app thought it was prepaid at a restaurant that doesn't bill directly. In these cases I tell the merchant to contact Postmates for assistance. If the merchant gives any pushback or if it appears I will be delayed I cancel immediately . 

The cards are loaded with funds based on the expected total with some cushion for minor adjustments from order notes.

They are also restricted as to what merchants the card will authorize.

Pro tip: when picking up at a chain that you use the card (Walgreens , Taco Bell, McDonald's, Panda Express, etc) you can go to any location is most convenient for you. However , you can't contact the customer unless you finish the pickup or go to the location listed. You also will only be paid from the assigned point a to b.


----------

